# Vibes which give away a certain type



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Night Huntress said:


> Give us some credit, mate, there's a difference between 6w5 and a paranoid personality disorder :dry:
> 
> Most people have said I look mysterious, composed, and like I've got high standards. I'll give you "guarded", but the rest is nonsense.


Hehe, let him bark  He's just jealous because for some reason he thinks 6 cp get glorified more than 8s  Not sure that has ever happened in my life, but it might well happen on the internet, who knows.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Hehe, let him bark  He's just jealous because for some reason he thinks 6 cp get glorified more than 8s  Not sure that has ever happened in my life, but it might well happen on the internet, who knows.


I really doubt that, 6 is the type that gets the most shit, and I'm sure he recognizes this as well. I mean, every insecure, projecting fool on the planet is immediately branded as a cp 6 by people. Meanwhile, 8s are idealized to the point that some people fear them simply by virtue of their type.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Kipposhi said:


> *Actually, no, I do understand what you mean by things; I hide that a little, but I do. I respond to the things where it's like, Um, I don't think that's what they meant. *Like I said, not everyone has the luxury of research.
> 
> 
> No worries, I'd just prefer your honest ideas. You're right, we likely have different ways of expressing--but do be aware newbies might not know that.
> ...


(The bold has always been a source of miscommunications for me wow. I have to spell things out and explain what I understand and agree with before I go into analysing things I don't understand or want to clarify/argue over I suppose.)

I understand what you're saying here, but is it really Swordsman's (or anyone else's for that matter) responsiblity to not perpetuate silly stereotypes when there is a clear (for most) distinction between serious and non serious threads? Note that I do think he should be held responsible in serious threads. That raises the question of whether everyone is able to make that distinction, but given that most are, perhaps he should make that distinction clearer and adding a disclaimer for those who might not be?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

psychedelicmango said:


> I understand what you're saying here, but is it really Swordsman's (or anyone else's for that matter) responsiblity to not perpetuate silly stereotypes when there is a clear (for most) distinction between serious and non serious threads? Note that I do think he should be held responsible in serious threads. That raises the question of whether everyone is able to make that distinction, but given that most are, perhaps he should make that distinction clearer and adding a disclaimer for those who might not be?


A disclaimer would definitely help, but there's a limit to what disclaimers can do. On some level, silly stereotypes spill over into people's perception of a type unless they consciously filter their intake of them. 

If it's simply about how types come across and not how they really are, it's easy for people to internalize that information so that when they next see someone who gives off that specific vibe, they instantly correlate that to the type. Which is unfair to people of that type. 

Not everyone takes it seriously. I get that, but _I'm not like that, nor are several others_. It's really sickening for me to be interested in the Enneagram and discussing it, and half the places I go, people are implicitly saying demeaning stuff about my type. It gets to me. I'm trying not to internalize the implicit message of type inferiority, but it's difficult when it's nearly everywhere, however "silly" or "light-hearted" it is. You could argue that's just me letting people's words getting to me, but there's definitely a problem if there are so many words and perceptions of that sort _in the first place_.

I doubt that sort of message benefits anyone, really.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Exquisitor said:


> C'mon, if we can't enjoy lighthearted generalisations based on type systems, what fun _can_ we get out of them? People who are going to read serious and absolute meanings into playful discussions on message boards have much bigger problems than being misled by any one particular discussion.
> 
> I think this is a fun idea and I want to hear more, although I don't have enough familiarity with the enneagram system to add anything.


I'm up for lighthearted, creative exercises that are clearly exaggerated for humor and fun. This thread might not be outright advocating that we try to discern type from it, but it IS based on themes ("vibe") and stereotypes that commonly cause people to mistype. I don't think it's wise or helpful to feed that.


----------



## BlackFire (Sep 12, 2015)

To the people who are complaining about the threads premise. Just make your own descriptions. 

sp/sx 6w5: I think may be confused for 5s or 1s. The five combined with self preservation contributes to a stoic expression and the 6 adds a touch brooding and masculine sensuality, regardless of gender.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

BlackFire said:


> *To the people who are complaining about the threads premise. Just make your own descriptions.*
> 
> sp/sx 6w5: I think may be confused for 5s or 1s. The five combined with self preservation contributes to a stoic expression and the 6 adds a touch brooding and masculine sensuality, regardless of gender.


And who is this delightful creatuuure? Welcome to PerC! I like you already. We need more women like you  I hope you like our little slice of paradise.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Night Huntress said:


> I really doubt that, 6 is the type that gets the most shit, and I'm sure he recognizes this as well. I mean, every insecure, projecting fool on the planet is immediately branded as a cp 6 by people. Meanwhile, 8s are idealized to the point that some people fear them simply by virtue of their type.


in my experience, 2s and 3s get much more shit than 6s (though it's typically 4s and 6s who _think_ they get the most shit). 

for me personally, the type I give the most shit is 4s :tongue:


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I think it's clear we now need disclaimers on every single thread. It needs to be clearly stated at the beginning of the post, every 30 words thereafter, and at the end of the post for good measure. 

And maybe also in the title. Heaven forbid someone open the thread thinking they're going to see one thing only to find another. 

#stoptheconfusion #misunderstandingsaresolastcentury


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

@Swordsman of Mana, what you wrote seems more like archetypes that are almost close to stereotypes. They can serve as guidelines, but as others mentioned has to be used carefully and I think you should elaborate more on the types written. IMO, Typing by vibe is legit, but it includes the following: 

1- Combination of someone's energy and habitual body language
2- The subtext of one's statements and style of attention as observed over a period of time


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Hammer said:


> @Swordsman of Mana, what you wrote seems more like archetypes that are almost close to stereotypes. They can serve as guidelines, but as others mentioned has to be used carefully and I think you should elaborate more on the types written. IMO, Typing by vibe is legit, but it includes the following:
> 
> 1- Combination of someone's energy and habitual body language
> 2- The subtext of one's statements and style of attention as observed over a period of time


again, this is not some definitive guide to typing. otherwise I would have been much more thorough


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> again, this is not some definitive guide to typing. otherwise I would have been much more thorough


I figured, just noting that issue.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> in my experience, 2s and 3s get much more shit than 6s (though it's typically 4s and 6s who _think_ they get the most shit).
> 
> for me personally, the type I give the most shit is 4s :tongue:


Yet it's always the 6 descriptions that have little to no positive traits in them except "loyal" and "committed" or some rubbish like that, and people who act out of any sort of insecurity or defensiveness whatsoever are automatically labeled 6s by a vast majority of people, and people so often make fun of how scared and paranoid 6s are, "all in good humor", of course.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Night Huntress said:


> Yet it's always the 6 descriptions that have little to no positive traits in them except "loyal" and "committed" or some rubbish like that, and people who act out of any sort of insecurity or defensiveness whatsoever are automatically labeled 6s by a vast majority of people, and people so often make fun of how scared and paranoid 6s are, "all in good humor", of course.


if you're referring to descriptions as opposed to people, I would have to agree. most descriptions really shit on type 6. that said, 6s _are_ paranoid and anxious. saying this doesn't have to be making fun of them as much as stating the truth.


----------



## mrgreendots (May 21, 2011)

*Enneagram 1:* Stiff but perfect posture. A smile of stone and rage behind their eyes.
*Enneagram 2:* Very forceful benevolence. Always feeding you.
*Enneagram 3:* Shape-shifting professional image, achievements conglomerated around areas of prestige, frequent nervous breakdowns in private.
*Enneagram 4:* Style bordering on ridiculous, talk about their abnormalities when trying to impress people.
*Enneagram 5:* Ask rude/anti-social questions without noticing. Seething venting about stances on public/social issues.
*Enneagram 6:* Judgmental and irrational when facing differing opinions. First to let you know that you're not fitting in.
*Enneagram 7:* BOOZE AND CHICKS WOOOOOOO!! Laugh off serious conversations but generally good-natured.
*Enneagram 8:* See ordinary tasks as challenges. Protect you by pulling you through the fire instead of shielding you from it.
*Enneagram 9:* Immediately take back any non-neutral statements as soon as they're said. Reaching for their opinion is like reaching into thin air.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> if you're referring to descriptions as opposed to people, I would have to agree. most descriptions really shit on type 6. that said, 6s _are_ paranoid and anxious. saying this doesn't have to be making fun of them as much as stating the truth.


I'm talking about how much shit people give 6s in their descriptions and stories, etc, so yes. "People" implies those who write descriptions as well as those who talk about 6s by means of discussion. 

Also, anxiety definitely, but paranoia is pushing it too far. That implies delusional thinking, and I can see an extremely unhealthy 6 being paranoid, but an average 6? No way. 

Stating the truth is fine and dandy as long as the "truth" isn't a ridiculous exaggeration, or biased towards low levels of health. For some reason, the way people describe 6s, it's almost like negativity and fear are the ONLY things this type ever possesses. I would love to see a 6 description that details some actual, unique strength which isn't simply reliability or loyalty, which any decent individual can possess.

I enjoy the descriptions centered around existential anxiety WAY more. Other stuff usually spirals down into horrible behavioral stereotypes, mistyping, and whatnot.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Night Huntress said:


> I'm talking about how much shit people give 6s in their descriptions and stories, etc, so yes. "People" implies those who write descriptions as well as those who talk about 6s by means of discussion.
> 
> Also, anxiety definitely, but paranoia is pushing it too far. That implies delusional thinking, and I can see an extremely unhealthy 6 being paranoid, but an average 6? No way.
> 
> ...


average 6s are still fairly paranoid. that's not to say they're all conspiracy theorists or living out of bomb shelters, but by "paranoid", I mean prone to worst-case-scenario thinking and projection (not everyone prone to projection is a 6, but 6 is still very prone to projection). 

as for the view of 6 which most people have, among more educated circles, the reputation of 6 has improved dramatically and become much more thoroughly understood in the past half decade or so.


----------



## mrgreendots (May 21, 2011)

Night Huntress said:


> I would love to see a 6 description that details some actual, unique strength which isn't simply reliability or loyalty, which any decent individual can possess.
> .


Not to be a kiss-ass but I find that while 6s do have a tendency towards anxiety they also end up being the saviors a lot of the time. That and their understanding approach towards others social struggles are pretty unique strengths.


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

Night Huntress said:


> I'm talking about how much shit people give 6s in their descriptions and stories, etc, so yes. "People" implies those who write descriptions as well as those who talk about 6s by means of discussion.
> 
> Also, anxiety definitely, but paranoia is pushing it too far. That implies delusional thinking, and I can see an extremely unhealthy 6 being paranoid, but an average 6? No way.
> 
> ...


The swordsman is discussing "vibe", and in this case I think the 6's existential anxiety when sensed by others can be seen as paranoid or overt, and hence it would be described that way. I disagree with the use of the term 6's _being_ paranoid, but coming _across_ as paranoid and anxious for other types I'd have to agree, even average sixes. However as you said, sixes aren't always constantly cowardly as portrayed in the regular descriptions, rather their existential/generalized anxiety manifests mainly as doubt. 

As for a 6 strength that I've observed from two sixes I know well in my life (one phobic, the other CP), it's high analytical capability on par with type 5s but also highly applicable for practical purposes. When harnessed properly, I don't think there is anything that can stand in the way of that. Also, the sixes in my life are not pussies, they are some of the toughest people I know.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> average 6s are still fairly paranoid. that's not to say they're all conspiracy theorists or living out of bomb shelters, but by "paranoid", I mean prone to worst-case-scenario thinking and projection (not everyone prone to projection is a 6, but 6 is still very prone to projection).
> 
> as for the view of 6 which most people have, among more educated circles, the reputation of 6 has improved dramatically and become much more thoroughly understood in the past half decade or so.





The Hammer said:


> The swordsman is discussing "vibe", and in this case I think the 6's existential anxiety when sensed by others can be seen as paranoid or overt, and hence it would be described that way. I disagree with the use of the term 6's _being_ paranoid, but coming _across_ as paranoid and anxious for other types I'd have to agree, even average sixes. However as you said, sixes aren't always constantly cowardly as portrayed in the regular descriptions, rather their existential/generalized anxiety manifests mainly as doubt.
> 
> As for a 6 strength that I've observed from two sixes I know well in my life (one phobic, the other CP), it's high analytical capability on par with type 5s but also highly applicable for practical purposes. When harnessed properly, I don't think there is anything that can stand in the way of that. Also, the sixes in my life are not pussies, they are some of the toughest people I know.


If worst-case scenario thinking and consistent cynicism is your definition of paranoia in this context, then that is definitely more agreeable. I tend to correlate paranoia to the colloquial definition, which involves a significant amount of delusion and dramatically exaggerated fear, which realistically, no average 6 possesses. With my definition, I would not describe 6s as being paranoid.

With regards of understanding people by vibe, that is definitely not a style I encourage, because I think it's very hit-and-miss. People can have many masks and faces, and their behavior is not always likely to reflect their deepest fears. I'm 100% a 6, but if people vibe-typed me, they'd instantly arrive at type 1. Inconsistencies like that can abound with anyone. I encourage Enneatyping only after significant personal analysis and introspection.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Night Huntress said:


> If worst-case scenario thinking and consistent cynicism is your definition of paranoia in this context, then that is definitely more agreeable. I tend to correlate paranoia to the colloquial definition, which involves a significant amount of delusion and dramatically exaggerated fear, which realistically, no average 6 possesses. With my definition, I would not describe 6s as being paranoid.
> 
> With regards of understanding people by vibe, that is definitely not a style I encourage, because I think it's very hit-and-miss. People can have many masks and faces, and their behavior is not always likely to reflect their deepest fears. I'm 100% a 6, but if people vibe-typed me, they'd instantly arrive at type 1. Inconsistencies like that can abound with anyone. I encourage Enneatyping only after significant personal analysis and introspection.


while I'm not under the impression that you're fishing for compliments, perhaps I should balance this out with some of the positives I've noticed about 6s. 
1) bullshit detection
2) general intelligence, contingency planning and strategy
3) ability to be ruthless when needed. people tend to paint cp6s are pussies who are just wannabe 8s, but in my experience, cp6s tend to be far more aggressive than 8s on average, and tend to strike much more quickly. 6s tend to "nip threats in the bud", while 8s can be dismissive and not really respond at all until what was a laughable threat has snowballed into something far more serious (my best friend is an 8w7. this shit happens to him so fucking often :laughing: )
4) healthy skepticism. the only "blind faith"/"hyper-certain" 6 is the Social 6. Sp and Sx 6s tend to be very skeptical of anyone claiming to be an authority and are watchful of how power is used and distributed.


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 3) ability to be ruthless when needed. people tend to paint cp6s are pussies who are just wannabe 8s, but in my experience, cp6s tend to be far more aggressive than 8s on average, and tend to strike much more quickly. 6s tend to "nip threats in the bud", *while 8s can be dismissive and not really respond at all until what was a laughable threat has snowballed into something far more serious (my best friend is an 8w7. this shit happens to him so fucking often *:laughing: )


Shit, this is hilarious. True from experience XD.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

BlackFire said:


> To the people who are complaining about the threads premise. Just make your own descriptions.


That wouldn't solve the problem that this thread still exists. I mean, sure, you can argue that this thread isn't that bad, I'm not personally that bothered by its existence. However, I _am _bothered by this kind of attitude. Like people shouldn't be allowed to criticize stuff? Lets just ignore the flood of garbage, and just make your own garbage, because if you can't criticize anything it's like there's this attitude that you shouldn't have any standards for threads.

(I would think the OP is able to handle the critique too, even if he doesn't agree with it, or else he shouldn't be posting in public, where it can be read by people who won't necessarily like/agree with what he's saying.)


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Distortions said:


> Lets just ignore the flood of garbage, and just make your own garbage, because if you can't criticize anything it's like there's this attitude that you shouldn't have any standards for threads.


Holy shit I laughed so hard for some reason


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Distortions said:


> That wouldn't solve the problem that this thread still exists. I mean, sure, you can argue that this thread isn't that bad, I'm not personally that bothered by its existence. However, I _am _bothered by this kind of attitude. Like people shouldn't be allowed to criticize stuff? Lets just ignore the flood of garbage, and just make your own garbage, because if you can't criticize anything it's like there's this attitude that you shouldn't have any standards for threads.
> 
> (I would think the OP is able to handle the critique too, even if he doesn't agree with it, or else he shouldn't be posting in public, where it can be read by people who won't necessarily like/agree with what he's saying.)


agreed. criticism is necessary for intellectual honesty, accuracy and efficiency


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> while I'm not under the impression that you're fishing for compliments, perhaps I should balance this out with some of the positives I've noticed about 6s.
> 1) bullshit detection
> 2) general intelligence, *contingency planning and strategy*
> 3) ability to be ruthless when needed. people tend to paint cp6s are pussies who are just wannabe 8s, but in my experience, cp6s tend to be far more aggressive than 8s on average, and tend to strike much more quickly. 6s tend to "nip threats in the bud", while 8s can be dismissive and not really respond at all until what was a laughable threat has snowballed into something far more serious (my best friend is an 8w7. this shit happens to him so fucking often :laughing: )
> 4) healthy skepticism. the only "blind faith"/"hyper-certain" 6 is the Social 6. Sp and Sx 6s tend to be very skeptical of anyone claiming to be an authority and are watchful of how power is used and distributed.


And that is part of the reason why I don't think I'm a 6. While I can come up with contingency plans if necessary, the ability is not quite as natural as it would be for a 6. My father, who's a CP 6w7, is FAR better at coming up with strategy and contingency plans (although him being an ESTJ may also have something to do with it).


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

mrgreendots said:


> *Enneagram 1:* Stiff but perfect posture. A smile of stone and rage behind their eyes.
> *Enneagram 2:* Very forceful benevolence. Always feeding you.
> *Enneagram 3:* Shape-shifting professional image, achievements conglomerated around areas of prestige, frequent nervous breakdowns in private.
> *Enneagram 4:* Style bordering on ridiculous, talk about their abnormalities when trying to impress people.
> ...


Happens all too frequently. :laughing:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

mrgreendots said:


> *Enneagram 1:* Stiff but perfect posture. A smile of stone and rage behind their eyes.


yes!



> *Enneagram 2:* Very forceful benevolence. Always feeding you.


often, but not always. there is also an edginess/shock value to lots of 2s which doesn't get much attention in descriptions



> *Enneagram 3:* Shape-shifting professional image, achievements conglomerated around areas of prestige, frequent nervous breakdowns in private.


the last bit seems a bit exaggerated (though it does happen), but yes, overall this is right




> *Enneagram 4:* Style bordering on ridiculous, talk about their abnormalities when trying to impress people.


often, but this also describes a lot of head center types



> *Enneagram 5:* Ask rude/anti-social questions without noticing.


small correction: that's not "anti-social". anti-social means someone with sociopathic, violent and/or criminal tendencies. this is correct though



> Seething venting about stances on public/social issues.


this describes 1s far more frequently than 5s



> *Enneagram 6:* Judgmental and irrational when facing differing opinions. First to let you know that you're not fitting in.


first part: yes. I've noticed 6s tend to get threatened very quickly by differing opinions
second part: often, but depends on subtypes



> *Enneagram 7:* BOOZE AND CHICKS WOOOOOOO!! Laugh off serious conversations but generally good-natured.


sort of. lots of 7s are quirkier, dorkier and kind of socially oblivious. depending on the subtype and MBTI, they can also be fairly intellectual



> *Enneagram 8:* See ordinary tasks as challenges. Protect you by pulling you through the fire instead of shielding you from it.


in my experience, they see ordinary tasks as "this is boring as fuck.....". the second part is accurate, especially for 8w7



> *Enneagram 9:* Immediately take back any non-neutral statements as soon as they're said. Reaching for their opinion is like reaching into thin air.


yes


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> yes!
> 
> 
> often, but not always. there is also an edginess/shock value to lots of 2s which doesn't get much attention in descriptions
> ...


I think with 5's it isn't so much that whatever is drawing their ire is violating a certain principle, but it's more of a "Goddammit that is SO STUPID" kind of thing.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Types' vibes from a 7's perspective:

1: efficiency, OCD
2: victim syndrome/force of nature combo vibe.
3: always after success, preoccupied with prestige and status, leave you with your mouth hanging open when they tell you about insecurities you wouldn't imagine they have. lawyer/5 year old combo vibe.
4: loud externally and internally, crazy (artist) vibe.
5: 'I don't give a fuck' vibe
6: everyday person vibe, efficient, cool-as-long-as-you-don't-disagree-with-me vibe. Disasters are waiting in every turn.
7: dork/bro combo, ADHD vibe
8: I'll skip this one
9:'calm surface but you can feel shit's happening underneath' vibe.Chameleons. Faraway look, not really here, friendly zombie vibe.

:tongue:


----------



## mrgreendots (May 21, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> small correction: that's not "anti-social". anti-social means someone with sociopathic, violent and/or criminal tendencies. this is correct though


I fully intended it to mean that, I have had a few 5 friends who managed to repel everyone around them by coming off as heartless or criminal when asking or answering a question. Funny enough though, they're usually completely honest, they just mostly choose to ignore the social and emotional consequences in their hypothetical scenarios.


----------



## mrgreendots (May 21, 2011)

psychedelicmango said:


> Types' vibes from a 7's perspective:
> 
> 
> 9:'calm surface but you can feel shit's happening underneath' vibe.Chameleons. *Faraway look, not really here, friendly zombie vibe.*


Exactly!! Well said!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

mrgreendots said:


> I fully intended it to mean that, I have had a few 5 friends who managed to repel everyone around them by coming off as heartless or criminal when asking or answering a question. Funny enough though, they're usually completely honest, they just mostly choose to ignore the social and emotional consequences in their hypothetical scenarios.


interesting, perhaps your friends are Self Preservation 8s in disguise


----------



## mrgreendots (May 21, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> interesting, perhaps your friends are Self Preservation 8s in disguise


Nah, they're fives.


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

The ones I've observed most IRL:

*Enneagram 1w2 so:*

- *Body Language:* Tense and rigid body, back is always straight, seething emotions under the coolness and objectivity, Have a serious somber look on their face, and they always seem much older and wiser than their age would indicate. Can look tired even though they might not be, as if worn out from the heavy burdens on their shoulder, has a playful 7 side that comes out when they’re relaxed and with people they’re comfortable with and about interests they’re fond of (a very stark contrast to their usual self)

- *Speech/Attention/Thoughts:* Has a moralizing tone when talking, and often talks about the flaws of something and what would the ideal state of affairs be. Has an excellent eye for quality, Very process-oriented, likely to say “if it’s done right, then the end result is all right”. Highly unadaptable (will enforce own values in situations than go with the flow), very community-minded (philosophizes about the perfect community along with its lifestyle, rules, etc…)

*Enneagram 6w5 sx:*

- *Body Language:* Have eyes that are covertly scanning their surroundings and observing others intently in social situations (though it’s not obvious at first glance), when with acquaintances their display of emotions is controlled and standoffish in contrast to being with trusted friends in which they’re very expressive and intense.

- *Speech/Attention/Thoughts:* Aggressive tone and high reactivity when debating topics they’re knowledgeable/care about, and a skeptical mistrustful tone when discussing topics they have little knowledge about. Care highly about quality of information they receive and always inquire in painful detail about the methodology used to acquire it in terms of soundness and objectivity, Have a rebellious streak against authority, have a tendency to get stuck in analysis-paralysis, excellent reader and manipulator of people (can predict people’s actions with stunning accuracy)

*Enneagram 8w9 sp:*

- *Body Language:* seems very solid and impenetrable, walks with purpose and a subtle swagger (stomp their whole foot into the ground), described as "having their shit together", very focused and intense gaze, resting angry face, tendency to clench their fists randomly, fixate their eyes with their interlocutor, give off the vibe: “get out of my way or I’ll crush you”, however when relaxed can be very peaceful and friendly, kind and caring when with intimates.

- *Speech/Attention/Thoughts:* Confident speech and points asserted without any hint of doubt in them, no nonsense and straightforward, Highly realistic and normally the one that states the cold hard facts of a situation, comes across as aggressive and intimidating even when being nice, have a can do attitude and obstacles only seem to strengthen their resolve not deter them, use of various words that describe things associated with battle (crush, power through, etc..). When angry, their breathing becomes heavier, has a murderous look on their face, and speech gets slower. Dense in recognizing subtleties, does not display any vulnerability, highly protective by nature (shows in little actions)


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Night Huntress said:


> I really doubt that, 6 is the type that gets the most shit, and I'm sure he recognizes this as well. I mean, every insecure, projecting fool on the planet is immediately branded as a cp 6 by people. *Meanwhile, 8s are idealized to the point that some people fear them simply by virtue of their type.*


I don't know that fear and respect are synonymous…some depictions of eights make them out to be neanderthals - e.g., Naranjo talking about eights and aggression/sensory dominance.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I swear you guys take this shit way too seriously.

Anyway for 4s, pay attention to the eyes. Sometimes vacant, sometimes teary, often intense.


----------



## VivianeScrooge (Oct 22, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> a few off the cuff
> *6w5:* perpetually seem like they're hiding behind a wall, holding a knife and peering behind them. this can either be in a state of terror (phobic 6w5), waiting for the right moment to strike (counter-phobic 6w5) or being political/sycophantic and waiting to stab someone in the back. either way, they come off guarded and defensive, often before they even say anything.
> *7w8:* like a hyena. generally up to mischief, laughing-while-aggressive, 50% cerebral, 50% down to earth, predatory in a troll-y, self-amused sort of way, largely amoral
> *9w8/8w9:* a perpetual, subtly grumpy sense of "ugh....why did you wake me up?"
> ...


4w3 : Subtle reckless air, repressed anger, with a touch of a stable personal flare that has zero intrusive energy, even the stylish annoying ones too. Usually they have inward heavy disgusting energy, outwardly they want to radiate a stoic calm energy as much as they can.
6w5 : warm grounded energy but with a headache inducing energy full of mistrust, social calculation and social tactics.
7w8 : radiating big body aura but with a scattered fun non intrusive thinking feels(its basically a whim instead of thinking) and action feels(they just do it).
9w1 : grounded strong ac feels and fluffy blanket, but with a dreary disgusting inner sexual energy(that I believe is repressed).
2w3 : A flare of calculative social tactics competitiveness with an intrusive engulfing energy and a stoic airy energy. The fun energy comes from their grounded, understanding no judgment energy after you are close.
1w2 : Repressed sexual energies manifest in using religion as a personality, fake watery kindness, a grounded cynical energy, but mostly a modest insecure soul that still maintain their innocence in them.
3w4: Heavy muddy competitiveness, stinging superiority with an always present faint perfume scent, most likely to be vain and non committal relation with a lot of people so have this surprisingly open and 'you're doing your stuff I do mine' energy.
8w9 : Radiating big bodily energy, you could sense them from a mile away. Burst of anger and opinions are express in a direct cut throat focus way. Have this passivity after getting to know them or after they size you up and see you as non threatening.


----------



## BlackFire (Sep 12, 2015)

Distortions said:


> That wouldn't solve the problem that this thread still exists. I mean, sure, you can argue that this thread isn't that bad, I'm not personally that bothered by its existence. However, I _am _bothered by this kind of attitude. Like people shouldn't be allowed to criticize stuff? Lets just ignore the flood of garbage, and just make your own garbage, because if you can't criticize anything it's like there's this attitude that you shouldn't have any standards for threads.


I'm not saying you _shouldn't_ criticize. Where did I say that? I merely posit an alternative approach. If that's not the way you'd approach it, then that's fine. Derail the thread to your hearts content.

1w9: I get silent disapproval vibes from them haha.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

I was sitting in the cafeteria having lunch in my new job half listening to the other 3 co workers chatting about nonsense I'm not interested in. Previously, outside as I was working, I noticed this kind of quiet girl and for some reason when I said hello she kind of stood out somehow, not because she didn't reply but she kind of just looked at me differently.

This girl was one of the 3 co workers talking. She wasn't really saying much in the group, just agreeing and chipping in every now and then, but then she started explaining something, and I was thinking "ok, whatever, just another one of those uninteresting stories" when suddenly she came to the conclusion and my head literally shot up, I looked straight at her, we eye balled for a moment, and I knew "yep, I'm definitely going to get on with this girl".

It was pretty much exactly how I'd deliver a story which really threw me off guard because I don't often meet my types. And she was holding back a bit but I new she had the juice. I think I have come into contact with some intj's and infj's but have been too busy to chat with them. I know next to nothing about the other types. Probably because I'm not as interested.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

FakeLefty said:


> I think with 5's it isn't so much that whatever is drawing their ire is violating a certain principle, but it's more of a "Goddammit that is SO STUPID" kind of thing.


I don't know if this is a 5w4 thing only, but maybe also a light compulsion/need to be transgressive almost for the sake of it?



Figure said:


> *Type 3's:
> *
> One thing I have noticed with 3's is a non-judgmental, "all chill" kind of persona. Because they are so fast paced and autonomous, they really don't have time to develop outrageous expectations of other people, and can be quite laid back with other peoples' shortcomings, which is surprising to me, being almost the opposite. Not to say they wouldn't be assertive on low performers if they depended on said people to reach a goal (they would), or that they don't feel arrogant or superior (they do) - but 3's are largely positive, energetic people and often want to bring that out of others too (especially the Sx 3's).
> 
> What_ really _tips off a 3 to me is when I begin to get closer to them, and get a feeling that nobody is home inside. When you dig more deeply into them, there's an interesting mix of inner hollowness and visible anxiety. I tend to really be impressed when someone has something they hold onto for no reason other than that THEY believe it, but have never really noticed this with 3's because the things they appear to "hold onto" seems to constantly _change. _They can appear almost jittery, or even freeze in situations that call for really standing behind what one asserts - not to say they don't successfully manage these situations, just that it triggers their sense of not actually knowing what THEY think and not what someone wants to hear.


This is spot-on, especially the feeling that no-one's quite home.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> a few off the cuff
> *6w5:* perpetually seem like they're hiding behind a wall, holding a knife and peering behind them. this can either be in a state of terror (phobic 6w5), waiting for the right moment to strike (counter-phobic 6w5) or being political/sycophantic and waiting to stab someone in the back. either way, they come off guarded and defensive, often before they even say anything.
> *7w8:* like a hyena. generally up to mischief, laughing-while-aggressive, 50% cerebral, 50% down to earth, predatory in a troll-y, self-amused sort of way, largely amoral
> *9w8/8w9:* a perpetual, subtly grumpy sense of "ugh....why did you wake me up?"
> ...


Woah...Sexual 2 men? Examples please, I've never seen one.

I always thought 7w8 more like a boar than a hyena.
Phobic 6, a rabbit. Will have to think on other 6 archtypes.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

screamofconscious said:


> Woah...Sexual 2 men? Examples please, I've never seen one.


- Oliver Queen (Arrow)
- Casanova
- Damen Salvatore (The Vampire Diaries)
- Jacob (Twilight)
- Anakin Skywalker 
- probably Romeo 



> I always thought 7w8 more like a boar than a hyena.


nah, boars are 8s



> Phobic 6, a rabbit. Will have to think on other 6 archtypes.


that works


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Vibe: Sexual 7, foxes. 

hmm......................ok. it's funny as people come in to my presence like "I'm intrigued but ahh.. nice natural chill time, all things are good *Trips into an endless abyss and begins fighting to swim, choking on sea water* I did not ask for this depth!!!!"


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - Oliver Queen (Arrow)
> - Casanova
> - Damen Salvatore (The Vampire Diaries)
> - Jacob (Twilight)
> ...


Well I don't know anything about most of the examples. Why do you think Anakin is a 2 though?

Do you know any real life examples as opposed to fiction? 



> nah, boars are 8s


What about lions for 8? From P!nk to MLKJR, Sean Penn to Bruce LeeI think that's a good fit.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Rabbits exemplify alertness and fear which fits 6 well. So do wolves and I find that a lot more complimentary since they represent loyalty, teamwork, intelligence and cunning.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

screamofconscious said:


> Rabbits exemplify alertness and fear which fits 6 well. So do wolves and I find that a lot more complimentary since they represent loyalty, teamwork, intelligence and cunning.


I think wolves are a great representation of 6 for all the reasons you listed, and more! 


* *




I thought you were banned from this site, but perhaps my memory is failing me on this one?


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Ace Face said:


> I think wolves are a great representation of 6 for all the reasons you listed, and more!
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


I was but amends were made between me and Promethea as well as Treebob. If you want to talk about it in depth, please PM me. Don't want to derail the thread.

So back to the thread, what other reasons do you like the wolf representation? I really like how it encompasses the type as group oriented but we can still fall back on the idea of the lone wolf.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

screamofconscious said:


> So back to the thread, what other reasons do you like the wolf representation? I really like how it encompasses the type as group oriented but we can still fall back on the idea of the lone wolf.


You pretty much nailed the one I was thinking of here, lol.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I think 8s are bears. They protect the ones they love, they pretend to be threatening when they meet new people for the first time, they run away when you look threatening. 8s think they are lions but they are not kings of nature. Lions would be 9s. They hunt in pairs, using intellect to catch their prey. Then they sit around thinking about what they should do all day. 8s are instinctual while 9s are cerebral. The instinctual bear vs the cerebral lion.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

screamofconscious said:


> Well I don't know anything about most of the examples. Why do you think Anakin is a 2 though?


he has the "aggressive/seductive" and "Mars/Venus" themes of type 2 to a tee. he is impulsive, angry, and, at times, very masculine, but inside, he is softer, more romantic, very emotional and does incredibly stupid things in order to feel loved and protect the people he cares most for. 



> Do you know any real life examples as opposed to fiction?


well, Casanova is real. some other possible Sx 2 males are
- John Travolta
- Channing Tatum
- Charlie Hunnam




> What about lions for 8? From P!nk to MLKJR, Sean Penn to Bruce LeeI think that's a good fit.


yes. male lions are Sx 8, female lions are So and Sp 8. Sean Penn is an Sx 6 or Sx 4


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> he has the "aggressive/seductive" and "Mars/Venus" themes of type 2 to a tee. he is impulsive, angry, and, at times, very masculine, but inside, he is softer, more romantic, very emotional and does incredibly stupid things in order to feel loved and protect the people he cares most for.
> 
> 
> well, Casanova is real. some other possible Sx 2 males are
> ...


I believe you've got Sean Penn's other two fixes there. Sx first, absolutely.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

screamofconscious said:


> I believe you've got Sean Penn's other two fixes there. Sx first, absolutely.


I see ISFP 6w?>4w5>8w9 Sx/Sp
while we're at it, Madonna is ESFP 2w3>7w6>8w7 Sx/So (NOT a 3 like people think)


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't type MBTI well. I my focus is primarily on the Enneagram.

I'm thinking 6w5, 4w5, 8w9 but I need to watch more interviews with him to be sure. I'll do that in the next week and update my opinion then.

Edit: I should have ordered those fixes better. 8w9 first, imo.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

If we're typing animals, dolphins are 7s. Gregarious, always on the move, work well together, playful, and not very fearful.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

What animal would you assign to 3?


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Prada said:


> What animal would you assign to 3?


The first animal that came to mind was a peacock. They're not shy about showing off their plumage to prove their superiority. They're all about one upping each other with their colorful displays, have competitive and testy attitudes.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Bowerbirds might also work depending on the angle you're going for?


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

as I've said before, 1s are ermines. bright, precise and capable of intense anger, we've all known a ferret with critical religious hangups and more than a few high profile court cases under its furry belt.

I thought of this joke a little while ago and am jumping on the chance but my friends have said my 'vibe' is that of a weasel or ermine.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Golden Rose said:


> I like 5s, we connect intellectually and I admire how impartial they manage to be.
> Never had any romantic chemistry with them but they make amazing friends.
> 
> One of the smartest and most competent people I used to know is a 5w6 INTJ woman.


.

You just haven't met the right 5.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I just watched this "round table" episode with like 6 actors talking about themselves and their careers. Among them was Will Smith and you can totally tell that he's an Sx 3. So if you want to see what vibe an Sx 3 would have, take a look at that video you can find somewhere on the Internet. 

He is focused more on other people's experiences and just nodding in agreement and then when it comes to him talking about his experience, he tries to make "I'm obsessed with winning" look a lot more complex than it really is. The truth is, he's not very interesting unless he's around other people, other ideas, other.. Experiences. He's there as a judge of what's "cool" and you can so very clearly see him make things cool, from his experiences and others at the table.

There was also Samuel Jackson, Mark Ruffalo, and a few others whose names escape me. I wish Mark Ruffalo talked more. He's my favorite actor (why I watched it in the first place).


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Just feel like doing a list of animals for enneagram types (because I love animals)

1 - elephant
2 - gorilla
3 - horse
4 - spider
5 - crow
6 - wolf
7 - monkey 
8 - bear
9 - lion

This isn't a derail because there is a vibe that connects a person to an animal. It's just more of a metaphorical way of interpreting the vibes.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Stelliferous said:


> Just feel like doing a list of animals for enneagram types (because I love animals)
> 
> 1 - elephant
> 2 - gorilla
> ...


lol the one you chose for 4 gives me a phobic reaction. 

Yet I love the story of Arachne.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

fair phantom said:


> lol the one you chose for 4 gives me a phobic reaction.
> 
> Yet I love the story of Arachne.


Just read the 3 versions of Arachne's story. I think the one where she lost is most realistic (to type 4 at least). Because she lost the ability to do what she loved and just didn't want to live anymore. It shows this existential attachment to her ability to weave. Furthermore it plays the part of "damsel in distress" and Athena turned her into a spider so she can weave again (loophole). It also paints the God Athena in a better light for being merciful after a lesson was taught. I think the stories where the Gods have this petty attitude and punish the disobedient are just changed from the original story over time. It's much more likely a God would teach, not punish. 

Sort of a derail.  Interesting stories. Never heard of Arachne before.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I see ISFP 6w?>4w5>8w9 Sx/Sp
> while we're at it, Madonna is ESFP 2w3>7w6>8w7 Sx/So (NOT a 3 like people think)





screamofconscious said:


> I don't type MBTI well. I my focus is primarily on the Enneagram.
> 
> I'm thinking 6w5, 4w5, 8w9 but I need to watch more interviews with him to be sure. I'll do that in the next week and update my opinion then.
> 
> Edit: I should have ordered those fixes better. 8w9 first, imo.


Ok, Im going to look into Madonna later too. For now, I pulled up this gem:
https://youtu.be/b4S3bX3N9KI

Notice how at 2:10 as he's asked if he believes the Mexican government is setting him up, then if he believes his life is in danger. His facial expression does not show fear but certainty. He is absolutely unnerved by these ideas. A 6 would be in a knot of fear in his position. He also comes across as very still in his lower body language. He's not showing any indication of fear. I can't buy into 6 as his core type for that reason. I'm still watching the video for other indicators of his fixes and wings but I'm stuck on 8 as his core.

And 4w5 for his heart fix. His self-awareness/shame is all over his face.

Edit: it's later, here is a brief glimpse of what I saw in Madonna.
https://youtu.be/G7cme41o6tw
At 6:20 or so, they're discussing a nasty accident she had on stage. There is no positive refraining on Madonna's part. It's obvious she was very embarrassed, but she was really hard on herself for it whole her interviewer did the positive reframing. Why do you think she's a 2?


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Okay, here's my take (for fun!)

Feel free to correct me if you think I'm wrong, my understanding of Enneagram is pretty poor, lol.

_*1:* _​The "Stiffness", lol. Also, depending largely on whether they are the internalising or externalising kind, I can often sense how harsh they are on themselves (much easier with the internalising kind). I actually feel a lot of empathy for those who display a lot of 1-like behaviour because I can relate to it a lot (although it's easier to do so when observing that kinda behaviour as opposed to being at the receiving end of it).

*2: *I'll have to come back to this, I personally think it's a very complex and diverse type which is why it's hard for me to boil it down to something bite-size.

*3: *Like super efficient machines. Their ability to get shit done amazes me. Underneath the mask a very delicate and fragile tenderness and confusion about who they are and their self worth that is really not quite what you're expecting (think my fiancée is a 3 so I might be biased....not sure though). 

*4: *Can be both intoxicatingly mesmerising and repulsive...at the same time. It's not hard to miss 4s I think, they stand out more than any other type (and that's the intention). 

*5: *​Like floating brains, lol (sorry 5s, I need to think about this before I could ever attempt to do it justice). I actually generally really enjoy the company of 5s. I'd say they accept my outrageousness more than any other type (not sure that's such a good thing though xD).

_*6: *_I feel like when I'm around some 6s that I'm always being "sized-up" in some way, and I'm super aware of it. If it's annoying me I might just call them out on it and ask them to spit out what the problem is or I might just shrug it off and leave them to it. As not to sound like I'm hating on 6s, I'll also say there is a certain sense of security I feel around 6s who I know have got my back covered (especially when I'm being super inconsistent and scattered). As someone who suffers from anxiety, asking a 6 for advice and help with trouble-shooting is super comforting...there is no stone that is left unturned!

*7: *Pretty geeky and actually quite quirky as a result of their quest for all that is new and shiny. Not so much "party-party" and more intellectual, albeit, in a rather scattered way. Despite popular opinion, if you pay close attention you can see the 7s dark side and momentary glimpses of the pain they try desperately to run away from. Self-destructive.
_*
8: *_Bricks walls and bears, a kind of, "thou shall not pass" sort of attitude (until you've proved yourself). Immature 8s are pretty obviously emotionally immature (and easy to wind up), whereas healthier 8s seem more chilled and are genuinely very protective and their quest for "truth" can be pretty empowering.

*9: *Phrases that spring to mind are "chronic dissociation" and "spiritual bypassing". Can feel like they are dead inside but if you look closely enough you can see the volatile and bubbling volcano inside. The hardest "nut" to crack.


----------

